# Solved: my ipad wont power up



## chefshay69 (Jan 22, 2015)

someone recently gave me an ipad and im having trouble turning it on. The apple logo just keeps going on and off. I tried to rebook but that doesn't help either


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

I see you marked this solved - is the problem fixed?


----------

